# Canon EOS Rebel T3i



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

My wife and I have been using the cheap Kodak Easyshare camera's for the past several years and my wife wants a "good" camera. I have been looking and bought my wife a Canon Rebel T3i for Christmas. We are far from camera savvy but hopfully we can figure it out. After giving it a little thought, I'm thinking I probably went a little (alot) overboard. Does anyone have any experience with it and how tuff is to figure out? Also, does it work with the Easyshare software or will I have to use and differant photo software? Thanks, Steven

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t3i_18_55mm_is_ii_kit


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

I just bought the same camera yesterday. I am by no means camera savy and I figured it out pretty quick (just the basics). Looking to put it to use shortly. As far as the software, I don't know if its compatible with EasyShare. Sorry.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is a review for ya to look over.
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/T3I/T3IA.HTM

You will need to buy at least one memory card. I would suggest an 8gb or even 16 gb SDHC card in Class 10. Transcend, SanDisk, Kingston are some of the popular brands. Reason I am suggesting the larger capacity cards is your camera can record HD video. I think your wife will like that.

To start out, I suggest you set the camera mode on the "green box" (Auto mode) and start shooting.

Things to consider: Your lens is not ideal for low light situations but the built in flash should work Ok for snapshots indoors.

Good luck and happy shooting.
Mike


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I forgot about the SD card. Do you know if I will be able to continue using the Kodak software for the photos? Thanks, Steven


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

69RRVERT said:


> Do you know if I will be able to continue using the Kodak software for the photos? Thanks, Steven


Maybe Steven, but I wouldn't count on it. For example, I consider it highly unlikely that Kodak software will be able to display Canon CR2 raw images.

That camera will include an "EOS Digital Solution Disk" which will have a comprehensive suite of software on it.

You will no doubt want to use "EOS Utility" to transfer images from the camera to a computer, "Digital Photo Professional" to post process and/or tweak your photos, and "ZoomBrowser" to browse your photos. These are fairly straight forward pieces of software, and it shouldn't be too difficult to become familiar with them.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I use Photoshop Elements to post process my pics when I only have a few to do. But mostly, I use Lightroom 3 which does a good job. And it is pretty easy to use. You can download a trial version from the Adobe website and try it out for 30 days.

My normal workflow is to use a card reader to copy the images from the SD card to the computer. Same as copying any other files. Just make a folder wherever you want on your computer and copy the images there.

Then I import them into Lightroom, adjust using the "General Auto Tone" preset. Next I crop, adjust the contrast, sharpness, etc. Then export them into a subfolder of the originals.

Here is a sample of my file folders using the event description.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks again for the info. It looks like there may be a pretty sharp learning curve ahead of us but we will figure it out. One more question. What would be a good zoom lens to get? Thanks, Steven


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I would suggest the Canon 55-250. It is a pretty good lens and fairly affordable. Stay away from the 75-300. Not the best.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> I would suggest the Canon 55-250. It is a pretty good lens and fairly affordable. Stay away from the 75-300. Not the best.


MT, can you expand on your thoughts about these 2 lenses? My GF bought a T3 last month and I'm looking at lenses for Christmas. What makes the 55-250 worth $100 over the 75-300?

For the record, I'm new to all of this so I'm having trouble deciphering the specs on both lenses.

Thanks!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The 75-300 is considered to be an inferior lens as compared to others...it's basically bottom of the barrel. That is why it is so cheap. A lot of folks like the 55-250 and the images it captures. I don't own either, just passing on what has been said many time over.

Check out the Canon website:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

Here is a post similar to yours with replies about the 75-300
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1115239&highlight=canon+75-300

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been looking at cameras and this is the one I've been looking at. I'm green as they come to cameras and I just wanted to say thanks for the info. Almost all of these questions I was looking for answers are in this thread. Thanks again for the info !!!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I am green to DSLR cameras as well, but about a month ago, I ended up going with the T3i with the 18-55 and 55-250 IS lenses.

So far, so good... but still PLENTY to learn....

I have been on a couple of trips so far, and as expected... my only regret is not going with a larger zoom capabilities....

I took about 1500 photos on the last few trips that are still being uploaded and such.... I can show you guys the difference between the 2 lenses if anybody wants to see the outcomes....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> ...my only regret is not going with a larger zoom capabilities....


Just remember the next step up is a big one money wise. The 55-250 has been reported as a good lens to have. Stay away from the 75-300. Your next option is the Sigma 120-400 but it is a lot bigger...or the 300 f/4 which is a good lens...or the 400 f/5.6 another good one...or the Canon 100-400. Those are for daytime shooting, no good for indoors or low light.

Shoot 'em up and post some pics.


----------

